# Vitamin and Calcium supplement for 2 monts old puppy question.



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

I will have a new puppy soon (currently still at breeder's place until he's 2 months old, which is a few days away). 

I've asked the breeder what are they feeding the puppy so I can prepare the same food to lessen the stress of being in the new environment. 
Here are what they currently feed him: Proseries puppy 3 times a day. lactose-free milk 2 times a day, Hartz multivitamin and Hartz calcium.
When I was at the pet shop yesterday, they don't have Hartz vitamins, and they recommended Cafortan instead (www.fortan.de) and I bought Excel for the calcium supplement (thinking that i need both multivitamins and calcium supplement). 

Once at home, I read the analysis of the Cafortan, and here's what I found:
Crude protein 40%
Crude fat 4.3%
Crude fibres 3.9%
Crude ash 20.7%
Calcium 4.49%
Phosporous 2.2%
Potassium 2%
Magnesium 1%

Per kg:
Vitamin A 200,000 IU
B1 200 mg, B2 200 mg, B6 100 mg, B12 1,000 μg
C 1,000 mg 
D3 10,000 IU
E/alpha-tocopherolacetate 1,000 mg
Biotin 6,000 μg
Choline 3,000 mg
Folic acid 40 mg
Inosite 50 mg
Niacin 1,200 mg
Calcium-D-pantothenate 500 mg
dl-methionine 6,000 mg
citric acid

The Excel calcium contains 
Vitamin D3 300 IU
Calcium 80mg
Phosporous 62mg

My question, what is the difference between Calcium-D-pantothenate in the cafortan and the calcium in the excel supplement? are they the same? 

I read somewhere (http://www.zooclub.ru/eng/dogs/korm/10.shtml) that dogs can actually overdose on calcium and vitamin D, being the right dose of Calcium is 500mg per kg of body weight for puppy and 259mg per kg of body weight for adult dogs and Vitamin D should be given no more than 100 units per kg of body weight (this seems low compared to whats in most dog foods and vitamin supplements.. so i'm not sure if this accurate or I misintepreted this in some way). 
So I'm guessing by giving the Cafortan alone, the Calcium intake is actually enough? (if in fact Calcium-D-pantothenate is the same as just Calcium)
The Vitamin D level on the cafortan alone is seems high (10,000 IU/kg) is it safe?

I don't know if the information from the web above is accurate too. 
What's your opinion on this? 
TIA


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Personally, I stay away from anything Hartz. I just do not consider them a very reputable company.

Sorry I cannot help you with anything else.

I do know that Tuft's University was doing a big study on calcium. My mother's rabbit actually died from too much calcium from the rabbit food. They were using my mother's rabbit as part of their study for pet foods. I cannot advise you one way or another.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Did the breeders give a reason for using calcium supplements? I don't know what the calcium level of the kibble they're using is, but I wouldn't think it would be so low that you would need to supplement, especially with a golden puppy.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't imagine why he'd need any calcium supplements? A premium kibble should give him all he needs. And why the milk?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would not use the calcium tablets. Puppies should not have too much calcium or it can cause growth problems. The puppy kibble should have enough calcium in it.


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I think i won't give the calcium tablets. 
For the why they give calcium supplements, I believe it's common misconception around dog community over here that more calcium = bigger, stronger bones.
The other reason I think quite a lot people here don't give their dogs kibbles, they gave them home-cooked meal that may be lacking in calcium.
My last Golden (my first Golden), I bought her at around 5 months old and her bones were on the small side. Many people commented that I should've fed her more calcium.
I also remember one of my mother's acquaintances who is a chow-chow owner/breeder once told me he fed his chow chow puppies calcium tablets like they were peanuts (lots and lots of em) so the dogs have big bones etc. 
That statement (and people comments on my last dog) led me to research on whether its possible for dogs to be overdosed on calcium, and turns out it is possible. I'm just so glad I know this now. (Though I really should've researched this before I bought those tablets :doh


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I would not use any supplements for a puppy. There should be plenty of nutrients in the puppy food. I'm having a hard time understanding why your breeder would recommend calcium supplements. The only supplement we use on our dogs is omega 3 fish oil capsules to help prevent dry skin, but that is all we have ever used. 

I also agree with staying away from Hartz. They have been around for years, but I just don't think that they're a very reputable company. Most stores don't even carry their products anymore. The only thing we have that is made by Hartz is a battery powered dog toothbrush and I'm not even very happy with that. It will be replaced soon.


----------

